# Help My car is doing funny things



## Skip Molen (Sep 25, 2005)

I was woundering if anyone might be able to help me. I am Skip I live in Hillsboro Or and have a 93 740il. Right after I bought the car it would throw the trans program it did it a few times and then went for awhile with out doing it. Anyway last Friday I noticed the check engine light come on when I would come to a stop light, then the car would star to idle rough and some times die. If it did not die when the light would turn green and I would get under way the car would run fine and the check engine light would go off til the next light, and some time would not even do it then was very spreatic. Today while driving the car the check light came on at idle and then it started to throw the trans code again All day it did the check light and trans program I dove it in 3 most of the day.When I got home comming down my street the car would just die. I though it was dead but about 2 hours later a buddy and I started it and drove it down the street did not take long to throw the trans program and check light but would ilde fine and did not die. Also on Friday I noticed at the stop lights some times it would have a power surg and lung the car forward. My wife told me it did it to her awhile ago but I did not understand what she ment til it did it to me. Any help or advice would be great.

Thanks 

Skip


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

You should have posted this in the Do-It-Yourself H.Q. section. An admin might move this topic there anyways so don't worry about it. What I would do is take it to a BMW dealer and ask them how much it would cost to diagnose the problem. If it is reasonable to you, have them diagnose the problem and tell you what is wrong with it. If it is not reasonable, take it to a reperable BMW service shop and ask them to take a look at it.


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

Did it work out aite? any luck?


----------

